# Rhinestone deco or "Bling" for the male market



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all. Is there really a market for rhinestone decoration for the male species?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im a man and I think there is.I wouldnt wear it personally but to each their own.someone said men overseas are starting to wear it alot.Ive seen it on mtv jersey shore.the shirt was an all over ed hardy kinda print with sparatic bling all over.I have been wondering the same as you.mabey on underwear like groom or hot suace.we are targeting women cuase we *know* women love the bling a ling.Now im going to put a few rhinestone decals on my car,such as bills,yankees.and my bud is a hunter so i was goinng make a big deer for the back of his truck window.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I've seen some bling on Urban wear at the Magic show in Vegas in 2009. I've see a few shirts on YouTube made for men with bling. Like putting stones in the eyes of skulls, etc.


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I suppose it also depends on colours used etc. Example if you use black rhinestuds on dark grey or black apparel or use *smaller* "manly" styled designs in stones, example a small cross or sports team/club logo...


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I think it will just depend on the designs. After thinking about it, I remember seeing a huge rhinestone design down the right back shoulder of a mans shirt with the likeness of Obama in red. It was very bling, very big and really cool. A big tall well muscled guy was wearing it. Humm, maybe that's what I remembered, LOL! He was buff!


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

vgary said:


> ...I remember seeing a huge rhinestone design down the right back shoulder of a mans shirt with the likeness of Obama in red. It was very bling, very big and really cool. A big tall well muscled guy was wearing it. Humm, maybe that's what I remembered, LOL! He was buff!


Now who's going to question the "manliness" of it all with a customer like that


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw Meatloaf (Google him if you don't know who he is ) doing an interview about his new album and he was wearing a black blazer jacket that had rhinestone designs down the sleeve. Looked pretty cool. 

Of course, this is the same man that was in Rocky Horror Picture Show, so perhaps he's an exception to what "normal" men would wear.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I tried a few designs geared for men and the sales sucked! Men where I live are so not into the bling! I did skulls, fleurs, crosses, panthers, guns, tigers, pirates, I even had designs that looked like chains around your neck with a medallion on it.......the sales on these were terrible! Dangle some bling in from of women and it flies off the shelf.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

What it will take for bling to take off with men is for some movie/music/sports stars to be seen wearing it. Then...watch out!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

a man might wear something like this,or his wife may but it for him to wear.Also this would look sweet on the back of his truck!


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

vgary said:


> What it will take for bling to take off with men is for some movie/music/sports stars to be seen wearing it. Then...watch out!


True! But hey Meatloaf is popular...


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> a man might wear something like this,or his wife may but it for him to wear.Also this would look sweet on the back of his truck!


I guess it would depend on where you live because that won't fly where I live.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Here I am still trying to figure out an inexpensive software that will work with my Graphtec 5000-60!! Would like it to have a plug-in for it.

Sorry to intrude on the subject but would love to get in the Bling-World.


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

Twanabee said:


> Here I am still trying to figure out an inexpensive software that will work with my Graphtec 5000-60!! Would like it to have a plug-in for it.
> 
> Sorry to intrude on the subject but would love to get in the Bling-World.


Is there not a version of KNK Studio that supports that your cutter?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Check with Sandy Mc on here, we use the ACS it's great and so Sandy help she's the best, she knows what the hell is going on!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Here I am still trying to figure out an inexpensive software that will work with my Graphtec 5000-60!! Would like it to have a plug-in for it.
> 
> Sorry to intrude on the subject but would love to get in the Bling-World.


WinPCSIGN Pro 2010 is compatible with the Graphtec 5000-60.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Twanabee said:


> Here I am still trying to figure out an inexpensive software that will work with my Graphtec 5000-60!! Would like it to have a plug-in for it.
> 
> Sorry to intrude on the subject but would love to get in the Bling-World.


ACS Studio will cut to your Graphtec 5000-60. You can watch videos on how the software is used for various designing methods. Note that KNK and ACS Studio are virtually the same, thus the methods you see used in these videos work identically in both programs:

Rhinestone Design Videos


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, it depends on what it is and where you live. Some of the men in Texas where it.


----------

